# Requesting details to find SAP SD jobs



## ramfiercy (Aug 13, 2019)

Hello People,
I am quite new here. 
I am sorry if I am asking in a wrong place too. 
But nevertheless, I will post my query here, please do help me if you are the right person. 

Here is my profile. 
I am 29 yr old single from India working in Malaysia for a top MNC as a business Analyst and having 8 years experience in SAP SD . 

Now I am tired of APAC countries and low paychecks, I am looking for option to move and settle permanently, I am thinking for some options to get a job in EUROPE as their culture and work life balance I am finding it good for my personal interest.

Since Germany is a mother of SAP, I would look for some options. 
Can someone help me please? 

Ram.


----------

